# Just got a job at Costa Coffee!



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm not sure in which forum this belongs, but I got myself a Christmas (And possibly beyond) part time job at my local Costa Coffee where I did my work experience!

I'll get to have a go on the coffee machine this time, and possibly even be sent off to be trained properly (I think!), so my home espresso shall dramatically improve.









I start this Saturday, I'll have to try and get on the machine during a quiet period, and let you know what I learn.


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Well done james must have made a good impression the first time

Gaz


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

Well done and have fun


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Congratulations James, nice to know that your work experience has helped! And nice that you get to work one of the machines.


----------



## coffeeman (Mar 20, 2010)

Well done James. Hope you enjoy working on the machine you'll have a lot of fun you'll have to let us/me know what machine you have as costa's have their own made by CMA. I have a 3grp Marrisa and a 2 group Fatura (machine spelling wrong I think)

well done again and good luck


----------



## KopiLuwak (Nov 4, 2010)

Great job james! You seem to be really excited to learn from costa coffee! hope you'll continue to share to the forums here about what you learn. will be looking forward to your future posts. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Congratulations. We'll have to arrange a forum visit


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Sounds like winning the lottery to me!!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm sure you'll do well James

Just remember to try and keep your individuality as much as you can, and always questions convention

Have you seen this?


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone







CoffeeMan - We have a three group Marissa too, there used to be another two group machine, but that disappeared and I haven't seen it since.

I was certainly smiling like I'd won the lottery, Sandy!

A forum visit would be awesome! I'd reserve (Well, try to) the comfy sofa's for you, that all the customers battle over.









I haven't, Glenn, never knew about that, Costa all the way!


----------



## coffmedi3 (Nov 8, 2010)

Well done slowroast,

so how is it going, get a go on the machines yet???


----------



## awlred (Mar 10, 2009)

Congratulations, great things can start from chains. As Glenn said never take convention as truth. Where abouts are you? I'll try to pop by


----------

